

A better "industry best practice" for comparing address books - masonlee
http://blog.textie.me/post/17261989750/keeping-your-address-book-private

======
masonlee
I wrote this post. We have opt-in, hash-based address book comparison working
in a fairly popular consumer app, if anyone is interested in sharing
experiences. I recommend it as the way to go.

------
tejaswiy
tl; dr: Send hashes of email addresses in the contact list instead of sending
the addresses and compare.

